# Game - Reverse C&C



## OrionsByte (Dec 30, 2010)

Had this idea for a bit of fun, don't know if it will work or just fall flat on it's face, but thought it was worth posting.

The idea of the game is that someone makes up some sort of comment and/or critique, and then someone else has to post a photo that fits the C&C.  The person posting the photo also posts new C&C for the next person to try out.

The idea is to be fun and creative, and hopefully have a laugh.  This _is_ intended as a bit an assignment or challenge, so only _new_ photos should be posted - no digging in to your archive from two years ago!  Comments and critique should be short, but humor is encouraged!

So I'll get things started off with the first C&C, and if someone wants to play, just post a pic that fits and come up with some new C&C to challenge the next person.  If no one plays, well, it won't hurt my feelings.

So the first C&C is:

"That's not bokeh, that's camera shake."


----------



## FlakoFigZ (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll play. I have to wait until I get home from work though


----------

